# New Tim Hortons Cup Sizes



## GAP (29 Aug 2011)

Say goodbye to small at some Tim Hortons locations
By QMI Agency 
Article Link

Medium is the new small.

That's what you'll discover if you order a small coffee at Tim Hortons in Kingston or Sudbury Monday.

The coffee company is phasing out its eight-ounce cup size - which used to be a small - and calling its 10-ounce cup - which used to be a medium - the new small.

Oh, a large Double-Double will become a medium Double-Double.

Got that? If not, you can ponder that while sipping your coffee.

And Timmies is also introducing a 24-ounce cup which it has christened Extra Large.

Kingston and Sudbury are the test markets for the new cup sizes.

In the United States, which now has 345 Tim Hortons outlets, there are only three coffee sizes: medium, large and extra large. 
More on link


----------



## Rheostatic (29 Aug 2011)

In other words, they are bringing their sizes in line with McDonald's.


----------



## Journeyman (29 Aug 2011)

But McD's coffee will still taste better than Timmies


----------



## Michael OLeary (29 Aug 2011)

So, there will still be a "Small" at Tim Hortons, but now it will be in in the old "Medium" cup with the old "Medium" price?


----------



## Pusser (29 Aug 2011)

Quick!  We need a public inquiry!  How dare a private corporation think they can make a business marketing decision on their own?  Where is Jack Layton now that we need him?  I will not rest (mostly fueled on the new XL coffee) until this wrong is righted!


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Aug 2011)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> So, there will still be a "Small" at Tim Hortons, but now it will be in in the old "Medium" cup with the old "Medium" price?


You bet your revenue stream that'll be the case.


----------



## Rheostatic (29 Aug 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Quick!  We need a public inquiry!  How dare a private corporation think they can make a business marketing decision on their own?  Where is Jack Layton now that we need him?  I will not rest (mostly fueled on the new XL coffee) until this wrong is righted!


Somebody get this man a decaf.


----------



## observor 69 (29 Aug 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> But McD's coffee will still taste better than Timmies




And a "seniors" 10 oz regular of McD's excellent coffee is still 83 cents.  ;D


----------



## McG (30 Aug 2011)

GAP said:
			
		

> In the United States, which now has 345 Tim Hortons outlets, there are only three coffee sizes: medium, large and extra large.
> More on link


The last time I was at a US Tim Hortons, they used the "new" size names on all our traditional cups.  Our small was called the "extra small."  Given that that cup size does not match the standard base circumference of all the other sizes, the "extra small" label made some sense.

The new extra large is coming - it is an inevitability of our society.  However, I personally would like to see the "extra small" stick around.  It was a good size for giving a hot chocolate to a child in the winter.


----------



## McG (26 Jan 2012)

With the roll-out of new cups now nation wide, I am happy to see they decided to keep the old small as the new very small.


----------



## David1997 (26 Jan 2012)

Goodbye, small tim hortan :crybaby:


----------



## Chalupas (26 Jan 2012)

I'm a part time supervisor at Tim's and the new XL is 24 ounces
So 2 ounces from a 26er 
Thought you'd all enjoy that fun fact and consider who really needs that much coffee lol


----------



## CEEBEE501 (26 Jan 2012)

Chalupas said:
			
		

> I'm a part time supervisor at Tim's and the new XL is 24 ounces
> So 2 ounces from a 26er
> Thought you'd all enjoy that fun fact and consider who really needs that much coffee lol



You called.... ;D


----------



## uptheglens (27 Jan 2012)

When are they rolling this one out?


----------



## Robert0288 (27 Jan 2012)

Chalupas said:
			
		

> I'm a part time supervisor at Tim's and the new XL is 24 ounces
> So 2 ounces from a 26er
> Thought you'd all enjoy that fun fact and consider who really needs that much coffee lol



*raises hand*  
One might also question who would want a 26er of something else which might be  a little stronger.....  Although I'm pretty sure many hands would go up for that, as well as my own.  ;D


----------



## 211RadOp (27 Jan 2012)

Robert0288 said:
			
		

> *raises hand*
> One might also question who would want a 26er of something else which might be  a little stronger.....



:handraised:


----------



## aesop081 (27 Jan 2012)

Chalupas said:
			
		

> I'm a part time supervisor at Tim's and the new XL is 24 ounces



Yeah, we got it from all the advertisement, TV news reports, radio shows, newspapers, news websites, online blogs, ...........


----------



## Chalupas (27 Jan 2012)

I was just putting things in a different perspective no need to be ignorant about it


----------



## my72jeep (27 Jan 2012)

Chalupas said:
			
		

> I'm a part time supervisor at Tim's and the new XL is 24 ounces
> So 2 ounces from a 26er
> Thought you'd all enjoy that fun fact and consider who really needs that much coffee lol



I had my first new 24oz XL today. first time I ever needed to wiz part way through my morning Coffee.
FYI the new cup has a stability issue in a 06 GMC P/U cup holder at 80km during a left turn.


----------



## Pusser (29 Jan 2012)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> FYI the new cup has a stability issue in a 06 GMC P/U cup holder at 80km during a left turn.



No truer words have ever been spoken.


----------



## Scott (30 Jan 2012)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> I had my first new 24oz XL today. first time I ever needed to wiz part way through my morning Coffee.
> FYI the new cup has a stability issue in a 06 GMC P/U cup holder at 80km during a left turn.



That's why my search for the perfect travel mu is never ending. They always seem to do a three and a half flip in the pike position right out of my upholder and on to the floor. To hell with texting being dangerous, have you ever tried to salvage your cup of coffee while doing a buck-ten on the 104? ;D

I make it a rule to avoid Tim's...but I do know that a 24 oz coffee would do me quite nicely when on the road from home to the airport.


----------



## jollyjacktar (30 Jan 2012)

After being shown this cup, I went with a Contigo cup set available at Costco with 2 cups for $20.  These cups cannot spill as you need to press a button on the side in order to take a sip.  You can turn it upside down and not a drip.  They are stainless steel bodied and fit nicely into your standard cup holder.  Sure they won't hold 24 oz, but for the spill safety I'll take it.


----------



## HavokFour (31 Jan 2012)

I completely forgot about the size changes and ordered a large this morning. Needless to say I am getting an uncontrollable urge to flip my desk, tear up my work, and run around for a few hours.  ;D ;D ;D ;D T:


----------



## chriscalow (31 Jan 2012)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> After being shown this cup, I went with a Contigo cup set available at Costco with 2 cups for $20.  These cups cannot spill as you need to press a button on the side in order to take a sip.  You can turn it upside down and not a drip.  They are stainless steel bodied and fit nicely into your standard cup holder.  Sure they won't hold 24 oz, but for the spill safety I'll take it.



How would these compare in size (not capacity) to a timmies cup, or nalgene bottle?


----------



## jollyjacktar (31 Jan 2012)

Dimensions: 3.5” wide at the widest point of the lid x 7.8”H x 3.3” at widest point of mug x 2.5” diameter at base.  Volume: 16 oz. 
Full details, photos etc at link.  http://www.gocontigo.com/autoseal-stainless-steel-travel-mug.html


----------

